# Prices potato bean



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

picture?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Apios priceana, the name is misleading a bit but thats the common name Prices Potato bean. I did a bit of research on net and apparently. The americana is much more widespread. I have not seen either before. They are cultivated on small scale for tubers. Price is who found it. Potato is for tuber and bean is for green bean like seed pods.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How can I have access to these bean seeds?
Are they available for sale on the web?
I would like to try growing them here that we have the 5th coming drought year.
I have a dripper system set up to grow any plants and veggies. 
They will bring my bees through the yearly dearth nicely. Will offer the
seeds to beekeepers who would like to try when we have some.


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

I have 2 pictures on my phone but I cant figure out how to post a picture. Sorry. If you google it you can find some pictures.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Any chance in the Fall or at harvest time that you can send me some
tubers or the bean seeds?
I really want to try some here. Perhaps send you some in return to naturalize your
area later on. What do you think?


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

Possibly so. The biologist was told to confirm it he needed to dig up a tuber. He is planning on digging one up on Monday. I will talk to them and ask about distributing them.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, definitely let me know when you have the final result.
Me and my bees will thanks you during our yearly summer dearth here.
I can return a pound of tubers or the beans if any in the 2nd year. Will grow them
on a dripper system with worm casting too. Give as many as you can afford to as I want a backyard
full of them if I may.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, almost a backyard full of them but not quite. They took too long to mature and then to
flower. With proper irrigation they will send out 2-3 new tubers every season. Then you can split them to
grow more tubers. Maybe that is why they are listed as endangered? Glad that some are growing nicely to produce flowers in my yard year after year.
Thanks for pointing out this valuable plant. Most expensive at $7 dollars a lb. before not include shipping and now
at $36 dollars a lb. not include shipping too expensive for me. The price goes up significantly when you miss the opportunity. Let's see if 
they have the seed pods this season.


Growing pointy leaves and pinkish cluster flowers:


----------

